# It's Cold Outside!  My Shrinkage is your GAIN!



## CEM Store (Jan 15, 2013)

*20% Store-Wide SALE!

Code: FreezeOff for an additional 10% off!

Stock up NOW >> Big Time Savings!*​

*excludes certain items​
*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*



CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 15, 2013)

*Important:*

Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol!!! But shrinkage is to no ones gain :/


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 17, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 17, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 17, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 18, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 19, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 20, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *20% Store-Wide SALE!
> 
> Code: FreezeOff for an additional 10% off!
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*





CEM Store said:


> *Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*



Save a lot of money by doing all of the above ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^Do this, save big, learn about products, always be informed!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 21, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Lol!!! But shrinkage is to no ones gain :/



makes me look bigger then the rest since I am used to the snow.
so yay me! >


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 21, 2013)

*All Peptides 35% Off!*






35% Off All Peps Here!​


CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 22, 2013)

*20% Store-Wide SALE!

Code: FreezeOff for an additional 10% off!

Stock up NOW >> Big Time Savings!*​

*excludes certain items​
*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.*



CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 22, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *20% Store-Wide SALE!
> 
> Code: FreezeOff for an additional 10% off!
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *All Peptides 35% Off!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *20% Store-Wide SALE!
> 
> Code: FreezeOff for an additional 10% off!
> 
> ...



2013 - a great year for researching! We are doing our part!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 24, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *All Peptides 35% Off!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 27, 2013)

Last day!


----------

